# Under this ordinary house lies a secret Yugoslavian nuclear bunker



## The Lost Trails (Mar 13, 2022)

The most secret and fascinating objects left from the former communist state are those that lay in plain sight all along. Today we discover a hidden nuclear bunker on the outskirts of a small Croatian village. Constructed in the 1950s by the Yugoslavian national army, it was part of a top secret communications network used to monitor and relay military information across the country in wartime.

















These sites came in many forms, some have been buried in giant mountains far away from any curious onlookers and guarded with mines like in our last report and some were placed in plain sight, in villages and towns. This one was placed underneath an ordinary looking house, on the edge of a small village, concealed in plain sight. Huge antennas served to enstablish optical visibility with at least 3 others such sites, forming a spider web like communication structure across the country.






The house had giant conference rooms, a kitchen and living quarters for the soldiers stationed there tasked to maintain the equipment.






Underground, every exit was blocked by thick blast doors with rubber seal on the edges. A ventilation system with huge filters was used to circulate the air inside. Two generators were to provide backup power for keeping the radio equipment running in case the main power failed.































With the fall of Yugoslavia and it's huge military, these sites were seen as obsolete and most of them closed in the late 90s. Today, locals are still in the dark as to what was happening beside their homes at this heavily guarded place as the details of its operations are still hidden in old state archives. If you are interested in the video exploration of the place, complete with the underground part, you can check it out here:


----------



## BikinGlynn (Mar 14, 2022)

Thats really quite interesting again, thanks for bringing some great stuff to us.


----------



## The Lost Trails (Mar 14, 2022)

@BikinGlynn Thanks for the thumbs up, appreciate it! More reports coming in the near future as there is a big catalog of such places with interesting stories to tell.


----------



## Hayman (Mar 15, 2022)

At least one former such bunker in the UK has what seems at first glance to be an ordinary cottage above its entrance. What are the three round objects that look like Henry vacum cleaners? Air filters?


----------



## John_D (Mar 15, 2022)

Hayman said:


> At least one former such bunker in the UK has what seems at first glance to be an ordinary cottage above its entrance. What are the three round objects that look like Henry vacum cleaners? Air filters?


Assume that you are thinking of _Kelveden Hatch? _(well worth a visit)


----------



## Hayman (Mar 16, 2022)

John_D said:


> Assume that you are thinking of _Kelveden Hatch? _(well worth a visit)


Maybe. I have only seen a view of it from the air, and it looked more 'country cottage' like than the Kelvedon Hatch house.


----------



## The Lost Trails (Mar 16, 2022)

@Hayman These were giant air filter that feed the ventilation system on the 7th picture.


----------



## Hayman (Mar 17, 2022)

The Lost Trails said:


> @Hayman These were giant air filter that feed the ventilation system on the 7th picture.


Thanks for the info. And what is a vacuum cleaner but a sort of air filter?!!


----------



## pme (Mar 17, 2022)

nasty looking pipe lagging in the generator room, asbestos on the exhaust?


----------



## The Lost Trails (Mar 18, 2022)

pme said:


> nasty looking pipe lagging in the generator room, asbestos on the exhaust?


We initially thought the same, but realized it was some kind of thermal isolation, perhaps to not heat up the room.


----------



## Hayman (Mar 19, 2022)

The Lost Trails said:


> We initially thought the same, but realized it was some kind of thermal isolation, perhaps to not heat up the room.


Don't forget asbestos was woven into sleeves to fit over hot pipes - both to keep in the heat and as prevention against anyone sustaining a skin injury from coming into contact with the hot metal. The tall vertical exhausts on farm tractors had metal outer sleeves for the same injury prevention purpose.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Apr 13, 2022)

Amazing work! How fascinating, thank you!


----------

